# Glacial's Kidding Thread



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We had an accidental breeding back in February when Glacial was still nursing her twins. Checkers got out and literally only mounted her for about 2 seconds but that's all it took lol. Preg checked her a month later and it came back positive. 
She is due July 4th so only a few weeks away! And she's huge. Much bigger than she was with her twins in December. She's miserable most the time but is actually handling the heat well. I do not like having summer babies at all so I am a bit worried about what to do to keep them cool when they arrive. 
These kids will be fullbloods and I am hoping for spots!
Here's Glacial











































And the buck she's bred to


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Glacial is well... GLACIAL 

Being bred while lactating sure didn't harm her! Can I nosily ask how much grain she eats per day? 

Best of luck! Can't wait to see them. Was she bred to the same buck last time?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Glacial is well... GLACIAL
> 
> Being bred while lactating sure didn't harm her! Can I nosily ask how much grain she eats per day?
> 
> Best of luck! Can't wait to see them. Was she bred to the same buck last time?


She is actually not on any grain at all and hasn't been since a month after she kidded last time. She's a very easy keeper:lolgoat:
These will be the first kids from this pairing so very excited!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She looks GREAT! Good luck!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

hope all goes well!


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

I misread the title and thought it said "glacial kidding thread"
"Hey," I thought, "someone else with a goat that's totally overdue! I'll go learn about this extended gestation period we are experiencing."

Anyway, i was wrong,but Glacial looks like she will have triplets!

Good luck. Summer babies are fun, more sunshine to enjoy their antics!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Today is Glacial's due date and she is so dropped and loose! Her udder isn't tight but it is full. It did not get tight last time until after she kidded so I think there's still a possibility of her going today. 
Her hip bones are very prominent and her ligs are pretty much gone.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Glacial had two beautiful doe kids! One spotted and a solid red. First kids for me by Checkers and they are awesome! So far he is 3 out of 4 for spots and all have been girls.











































The spotted girl has more spots than you can see in the pictures and she is a little beef cake. Has awesome bone too.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Those are the cutest little snack goats EVER!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Really like!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Yay. Healthy happy fattys


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! They are doing great this morning


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you
Some new pics of the girls. Spotted girl weighed in at almost 12 lbs at less than 24 hrs old.






























The one that I thought was solid red actually has kind of a dilute spot on her neck and part of her head. Would this actually be classified as a spot or dappled?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Chunky monkeys!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Stout looking cuties.


----------



## Silver Farm (Jul 6, 2018)

Nice babies! Btw is this Kalahari goat? or cross between boer?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! 


Silver Farm said:


> Nice babies! Btw is this Kalahari goat? or cross between boer?


They are Fullblood boers


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

They are fabulous. Thick little legs. They remind me of big ole bloodhound puppies. Velvety adorableness


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What beautiful babies! Job well done, mama Glacial!


----------



## Silver Farm (Jul 6, 2018)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Thank you!
> 
> They are Fullblood boers


wow nice to see different color of boer, usually its brown and white here at my country, almost thought as it is Kalahari at first glance, until I examined it body. Nice breed!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Updated pics of the girls from a couple weeks ago. Red girl is sold and will be going to New Mexico in October.


----------



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

They are very pretty!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow I just love the solid doeling ohlala:


----------

